# Daytona!



## budlover13 (Feb 21, 2016)

Here goes the Nascar season. Go Kyle Go! Let's see two championships in a row!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Feb 21, 2016)

First time i got to daytone im down by boothill saloon......all the sudden my insides start shaking.........practice laps a mile away...........oh yeah baby....nascar powerplants give me goosrbumps. If you have never seen that superspeedway.....id suggest you go. Top 5 east coast places to see. Next up for me? Taladega!


----------



## budlover13 (Feb 21, 2016)

I'm down to visit just about any of the tracks/courses. Been to Sonoma. Will never visit Watkins Glenn. Nor anything else in NY.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Feb 21, 2016)

Superspeedways imho are where its at.


----------



## RickyBobby26 (Feb 21, 2016)

Go Kyle.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Feb 21, 2016)

Look at kurt busch.....thirsty at daytona he is.


----------



## budlover13 (Feb 21, 2016)

What a great race! We'll take third !


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 21, 2016)

NASCAR is for wannabes. I heard they recently upgraded to fuel infected engines... about what- thirty years after passenger cars?

Car racing is about making cars better. NASCAR walked away from that job over forty years ago, which is why innovative car companies race elsewhere.

The cult of personality around drivers is just made for media. Drivers are no more important to a racing program than runway models are to the fashion line; they can certainly fuck things up, but they aren't the reason it's a success.


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 21, 2016)

Do they still race CART or Indycars at Daytona? That would be worth watching.


----------



## donnieronald (Mar 11, 2016)

Of course,If you want a display in racing guts and a master-class in handling of a bike, make sure to grab a spot on top on the famous DAYTONA high banks.


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 21, 2016)

Noooooooo you want a raw, naked display of BALLS?

Try watching a guy drive a race prepared Peterbuilt SEMI TRACTOR up the Pikes Peak Hillclimb, back when the road was a graded dirt surface!

Flat tracking corners? With a thousand foot drop at the edge of the road?

That's some BALLS, yo!


----------



## Bareback (May 21, 2017)

Charlotte will be good this weekend look for 42 to do well , the 18 the 48 , the 5 , the 1 ,4,41.


----------



## Bareback (May 21, 2017)

Did anyone see the practice crash at Indy , I hope he is okay complaining of lower extremity pain.


----------



## Bareback (May 21, 2017)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> First time i got to daytone im down by boothill saloon......all the sudden my insides start shaking.........practice laps a mile away...........oh yeah baby....nascar powerplants give me goosrbumps. If you have never seen that superspeedway.....id suggest you go. Top 5 east coast places to see. Next up for me? Taladega![/QUOTE.
> 
> Did you make dega a couple of weeks ago. If you go in the fall I'll meet you there.


----------



## playallnite (May 24, 2017)

Fuck NASCAR, some one with Colorado Vape sponsorship was denied qualifying unless the decals were removed,Budweiser beer OK,Winston ciggies OK,Monster energy OK,etc. Fuck those redneck hilbillies and the France family.


----------



## Bareback (May 24, 2017)

playallnite said:


> Fuck NASCAR, some one with Colorado Vape sponsorship was denied qualifying unless the decals were removed,Budweiser beer OK,Winston ciggies OK,Monster energy OK,etc. Fuck those redneck hilbillies and the France family.


Winston cigs really ...... doesn't look you know what your talking about.


----------



## jerryb73 (May 24, 2017)

I didn't think anyone liked Kyle Busch.. must just be me..


----------



## Bareback (May 24, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> I didn't think anyone liked Kyle Busch.. must just be me..


I don't like him but as a driver I'll give him a little respect . As a car owner I'll give him a lot of respect. But I'll never never never never never pull for him.


----------



## jerryb73 (May 24, 2017)

Bareback said:


> I don't like him but as a driver I'll give him a little respect . As a car owner I'll give him a lot of respect. But I'll never never never never never pull for him.


Fair enough..lol


----------



## budlover13 (May 24, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> I didn't think anyone liked Kyle Busch.. must just be me..


I'm a Kyle fan. I like rowdy. He has matured a lot over the years but he still gets rowdy sometimes.


----------



## Bareback (May 25, 2017)

budlover13 said:


> I'm a Kyle fan. I like rowdy. He has matured a lot over the years but he still gets rowdy sometimes.


He was rowdy at Vegas but that didn't work out lol.


----------



## cindysid (May 25, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> NASCAR is for wannabes. I heard they recently upgraded to fuel infected engines... about what- thirty years after passenger cars?
> 
> Car racing is about making cars better. NASCAR walked away from that job over forty years ago, which is why innovative car companies race elsewhere.
> 
> The cult of personality around drivers is just made for media. Drivers are no more important to a racing program than runway models are to the fashion line; they can certainly fuck things up, but they aren't the reason it's a success.


Just like "wrestling".....it's for the rubes.


----------



## jerryb73 (May 30, 2017)

Bareback said:


> He was rowdy at Vegas but that didn't work out lol.


Man that's funny, when I see Kyle, "rowdy" is not what I see..lol.. idk man, I see him as a bitch.. lot of bark, zero bite.. he can drive I'll give him that but he is gonna pick the wrong driver to approach with his bark and they are gonna bite his ass.. super soft.. imo


----------



## Bareback (May 30, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Man that's funny, when I see Kyle, "rowdy" is not what I see..lol.. idk man, I see him as a bitch.. lot of bark, zero bite.. he can drive I'll give him that but he is gonna pick the wrong driver to approach with his bark and they are gonna bite his ass.. super soft.. imo


He reminds me of Danica when he he throws those bitch ass tantrums. 

I had absolutely no respect for him until I seen him as a car owner and how he treated young drivers and the opportunity he gave them. He will probably be a force to reckon with as an owner, and the sport needs that. But he is still a little bitch on the track.
I have actually meet and talked to him twice once before the alanta race way back when he driving the#5 shop vac for Ricky Hendricks , very much a little punk. Then again a few years ago at the snow ball derby , different attitude more mature


----------

